#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  [Software Request] DLTCAD 2014 & DIRED-CAD 2014

## himmelstern

Any one could share DLTCAD 2014 (Full Version) and DIRED-CAD 2014 
Please.

It's a transmission line design software.



thanksSee More: [Software Request] DLTCAD 2014 & DIRED-CAD 2014

----------


## himmelstern

1. DLTCAD 2014: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
2. DIRED-CAD 2014 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ehernandez

Dear himmelstern,

Do you find ***** to software, could you share it. Thanks

ehernandez

----------


## cadguy

> 1. DLTCAD 2014: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 2. DIRED-CAD 2014 **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> ...



Those are demo installations and can not be converted to full. We need full version installation.

----------


## ehernandez

Hi cadguy,

I have this installer w/o solution. Please try to help all us.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Thanks

----------


## cadguy

You have the installation code?

----------


## landtrash

> You have the installation code?



SN: any 22 digit
Protection: Sitepro HARDkey

----------


## ingenieria12345

Please help, 

SN: any 22 digit
Protection: Sitepro HARDkey

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## johnnaola

hola man disculpa se cayo el link podrias resubirlo gracias.

----------


## nicers

please could you share the DLTCAD 2014 ..

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## himmelstern

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## loqui

does anyone have Dltcad in a recent version?

See More: [Software Request] DLTCAD 2014 & DIRED-CAD 2014

----------

